

How to make Textmate rock. - twidlit
http://al3x.net/2008/12/03/how-i-use-textmate.html

======
kotrin
I used TextMate and I was pretty good at it. I switched to VIM. I'm a terrible
VIM-er but I'm already faster and more productive. I am not saying you should
switch...I'm just saying you should switch.

